# Need some advice on a BIG PROJECT



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey guys,
Well I just rented a frontend loader/Backhoe for the first time ever. It's a 416E Cat 4x4. I have a lot of stuff that needs to be done. I was charged $481 (delivered) for it. I will get it late tomorrow evening and will have it for the weekend. They only are charging me for one day since I wanted it on the weekend. I have 8 hours to use it and anything over 8 hours will be charged accordingly.

What I have planned is this and I need some advice:

-I have to build a logging road to what we call the "Island" since it's usually surrounded by water due to swamp land. The island is getting logged and the loggers moved out due to the path being wet. They cut out a huge area to get through the swamp. I'm estimating it's around 400-500 feet from island to the hill on the other side. I'm thinking I am going to have to make the road 15 feet wide. The loggers were going to build a road but said it would cost us $1000 to $1500 to build it. I thought I could cut the price down doing it myself. I have never built a road before with a backhoe but I know how to use a backhoe. I operate a bulldozer for my career. So I have equipment knowledge. I'm thinking I am going to have to lay down logs then start ditching the sides and build up the mound then get some top soil from down the road. We also have a logging deck that has some wood chips I was thinking about using but I know it will hold moisture. Water is in the area so I will possibly have to drain it to start digging.

So, anyone with road building experience give me advice? How long do you think it will take? I know it comes back to how good I am at the backhoe.

-Next project is ditching out the canal that we have that flows water to the swamp. I'm just going to clean the brush out of it so that should be easy.

-After that I am going to start digging up trees and brush from around our pond. This is another thing I am needing advice on. I'm thinking about running a pipe from the well across the field to the pond like my grandfather did to keep the water up in the pond when it's dry. I think I will need 1"-2" pipe to run to it. Now, I am also debating on doing a overflow pipe and dig the dam out to let the water out of the pond. Then lay the pipe down. Will the pipe need a slope to it on the other side away from the pond for the flow? How big of diameter of pipe will I need?


I have a few more projects and they aren't that big. I just hope I can get it all done in 8 tractor hours.


Any advice or opinions?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Reinforce the roadbed with crushed concrete . It won't wash out as easy.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the tip JH


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

The size of you overflow depends on the size of your pond,


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Pond is about half an acre. I'm thinking about using congruent pipe. Looks like my granddad had put a spillway in but I'm tired of the water going over the area and making it boggy so I'm going to lay pipe I'm thinking.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

How far do you intend to carry the water
And how much drop will there be?


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

My guess is around 20-50 feet drop won't be too much...maybe 2'?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

If it is 1/2 acre a 4 inch per hour rain would produce 7253 cf of water in one hour. . 7253/60 = 121 Cf per minute or 2.0166 Cf per second capacity required to keep up with a 4"/ hr rain.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

would two 4" congruent pipes be good?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

You might find this a good read. http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/fa158


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Good luck getting everything done- I suspect that the road may take longer than you are planning for. I think I'd ditch the sides of the road to build up the height, then add logs across and then wood chips and dirt fill on top of that to drive on. Make sure that your ditches have a place to empty to- otherwise you have a boggy road between two narrow ponds!. The frogs will love it!- How wide are you going- 20'?


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Well...i didnt get all done. We made a ditch in the bottom to make road but soil was damp. Were going to just let the water drain and go from there.

Got lots of trees from around pond but still some in it. Pond needs to be redugged. I made a ditch to put in the water line to it.

Damn backhoe kept having problems from flat tire to busted hydraulic lines.


I dont know what to do next...rent a backhoe again or see if the county will dig the pond out for dirt.

Still alot to do. Wish i had a backhoe myself.


Will post pics later


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

I hope you checked with the Georgia Department that overseas wetlands work...or you may be paying BIG BUCKS to restore whatever you do...


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, I know about the BMPS...I'm going to have to get the culvert pipes for the road. My idea of digging didn't work so good cause it eventually got real sloppy.

Anyways, I'm trying to figure out another way. The pond has clay in it and it needs to be dug out since the agriculture field that was there eroded into the pond. I'm thinking about having someone dig the pond out and haul the dirt back there. 


Anyways, here are some pictures of what we've done so far. I dug a ditch to the pond from the well pump for the water line. I'm really thinking about running a corrugated black pipe for this since it's cheaper. I will have to figure out how to connect it to the pump pipe...


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

This was the low spot on the pond. The spillway I'm assuming my granddad had put in. I'm getting rid of it and want to install an overplow pipe which will cause the water to spill into the bay behind the pond dam. I'm thinking corrugated pipe for this as well.....if I can find a good diameter size for it.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I'm going to have to drain the pond. 

The NRCS approved of me working on the pond as "irrigation" use. 

What's the best way to drain the pond completely without a pump? 

I was thinking of corrugated pipe and run it across the pond dam to the swamp behind it and siphon the water out of pond.


----------

